# Adobe adds R7 and R10 RAW support.



## koenkooi (Jun 14, 2022)

Todays update to ACR/LR/PS adds R7 and R10 support: https://helpx.adobe.com/camera-raw/kb/camera-raw-plug-supported-cameras.html


It also adds support for the RF-S and supertele lenses:


----------

